# Coaches on the rise



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

List all the coaches you think are on the rise to becoming great coaches.

Ron Hunter - IUPUI
Dennis Felton - Georgia
Greg Marshall - Winthrop
Jeff Lebo - Chattanooga


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lebo is the guy for sure. I hope he can get Chattanooga to the tournament because they would be a fun team to watch in a first round game. 

A lot of running and a lot of offense.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Felton.... cuz uh he coaches my favorite team. Good enough reason for ya?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Steve Cleveland-BYU


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> Lebo is the guy for sure. I hope he can get Chattanooga to the tournament because they would be a fun team to watch in a first round game.
> 
> A lot of running and a lot of offense.


he was on the short list of Kansas when looking for a new coach. The others were Mark Few of Zaga, Crean of Marquette, and Turgeon of Wichita State.

Lebo is a verygood young coach. I look forward on how he will do at Chattogga this season


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> he was on the short list of Kansas when looking for a new coach. The others were Mark Few of Zaga, Crean of Marquette, and Turgeon of Wichita State.
> ...


Rumor had it that if Tubby had decided to depart for the NBA last season, UK would've gone after Tom Crean, the very coach who brought a depressing end to an otherwise great season. 

I'm happier Tubby stayed though.


----------



## DPruett2333 (Dec 6, 2003)

Mark Turgeon of Wichita State!...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Trent Johnson - UNR 

I think that's his name. Anyway, he has turned that program into a serious team. Reno had been terrible for a long, long time. He deserves some credit.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

In the East, Dereck Whittenburg coached at my school, Wagner, last year. He's already made Fordham much more competitive in this early season. If he turns them around to an NIT/.500 team he'd have a good shot at a big time job. He recruits very well but can make some quesitonable game-coaching moves.

Bobby Gonzalez has done a wonderful job at Manhattan but they should make a run in the tourney this year as an 11 or 12 seed, not just an appearance.

I like Turgeon and Cleveland also.


----------

